# Funeral Music List...



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Not exactly a fun thread, but I wondered if any of you apart from your bucket list had a funeral music list, assuming you intend to have one. a funeral that is  I gave up hope of immortality a few years back 

Both of my daughters and several friends have a list, and every now and then my daughters ask if I have done my list yet, I guess I am pretty well top of the possibles now.

I am not entirely sure when this music at funerals began here, I only seem to remember hymns when I used to go to funerals. It seems nowadays a CD of the music is given to the priest or whoever is leading the service at the church or crematorium, and music is played at key points in the service and when leaving.

I have lots of favourite music, but not all of it suitable for funerals.

Here are a few possibles:

Thomas Bergersen whose music I love, this is appropriately titled "Remember Me" 






Another one "Nimrod" by Edward Elgar, especially as I live only a few miles from his birthplace and the Malvern Hills which he roamed while composing his music.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 19, 2015)

IF I were to have a funeral, I'd want the old songs in Latin. O Salutaris Hostia and Panis Angelicus during communion, whatever else but all in Latin. If I had my druthers, the Mass would be in Latin, too. Old ways die hard.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

AZ Jim will not have any service, off to the oven, then into the wind. Gone and quickly forgotten.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm going the same route as Jim, but if I were to have a funeral, I would like a more upbeat rock song like this.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 19, 2015)

I've always been fond of that old Hymn "Rock of Ages"..


----------



## Bee (Apr 19, 2015)

Cremation here but going out to this music..........


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

Merlin, Nimrod makes me want to cry every time I hear it.

No idea what I want.  Hubby wants some bagpipes.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2015)

I think I'll probably be going the same route as Jim and SB...but if I do have a funeral then ..

This Gospel  one by Tanya Goodman Sykes ..is just Beautiful


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Merlin, Nimrod makes me want to cry every time I hear it.
> 
> No idea what I want.  Hubby wants some bagpipes.



Yes it is a melancholic piece, In a way a funeral is both a grieving for loss and a celebration of a life, so sadness tears and joy should be all present I guess.

Bagpipes are of course the only way for a true Scot to be played out to


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> . This Gospel  one by Tanya Goodman Sykes ..is just Beautiful



Yes I agree Holly lovely!!


----------



## Rob (Apr 19, 2015)

Strictly tongue in cheek ...

If I'm to be interred ...

As the mourners gather at the grave ... Bury My Body by The Animals

As the coffin is lowered ... Down, Down by Status Quo

As the coffin is covered ... Going Underground by The Jam

Finally ... Waiting For The Worms by Pink Floyd


and if I'm to be cremated ...

As the coffin moves behind the curtain ... Hot Rails To Hell by Blue Oyster Cult

After the doors close ... Burn by Deep Purple

A short while later ... Ashes To Ashes by David Bowie

Finally ... Smoke Rings by The Battered Ornaments


----------



## Laurie (Apr 19, 2015)

As I posted elsewhere, my wife had, at her own request, Now is the Hour, Wonderful World, Perfect Day, The Evening Hymn and,, thanks to a very understanding reverend, this one from Herb Alpert as her committal music.

Made everybody smile and said a lot about her sense of fun.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lthTfBnlhvM


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Rob said:


> Strictly tongue in cheek ...
> 
> If I'm to be interred ...
> 
> ...



Brilliant!! that's a good idea for a comedy sketch Rob, though if you really did it; it would certainly be an unforgettable funeral/cremation


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Laurie said:


> As I posted elsewhere, my wife had, at her own request, Now is the Hour, Wonderful World, Perfect Day, The Evening Hymn and,, thanks to a very understanding reverend, this one from Herb Alpert as her committal music.
> 
> Made everybody smile and said a lot about her sense of fun.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lthTfBnlhvM



A good selection Laurie, I haven't heard Herb Alpert for quite a while.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

IF I were to have a funeral which I won't, I'd have this played....


----------



## jujube (Apr 19, 2015)

"The Parting Glass" is a tradition in my family at funerals.  I played "You Lift me Up" by Josh Groban at my husband's memorial service.


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> IF I were to have a funeral which I won't, I'd have this played....



A lovely oldie that one Jim, Acker Bilk only died last November at 85 but was active almost to the end. http://is.gd/hmXjd3


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2015)

I really was only planning on a wake, for which my son insists I provide a selection of baked goods prepared well in advance??? However, one of my paras, BloodEagle, has stated that there will be a memorial with full ritual chanting, mourners wailing, the whole nine yards, before my ashes are scattered. Damn, I hate to miss it, especially the regalia. Hope there will be pics for the attendees.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 19, 2015)

[h=1]The Adagio in G minor by Tomaso Albinoni[/h]


----------



## Cookie (Apr 19, 2015)

I like the baked goods idea, Shali. It would be a shame to miss a good party.... but does one have to miss the fun -- why not have the wake well before (years?) the expiration date so the guest of honor can attend and take part.  Ritual chanting sounds good to me, maybe with a fire in the center of the room into which participants can throw ghee soaked grains, and dancing and drumming. The whole send-off can be filmed for posterity.


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

Josiah said:


> *The Adagio in G minor by Tomaso Albinoni*



That's one of my all time favourites Josiah.


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

merlin said:


> That's one of my all time favourites Josiah.



It reminded me of another piece that I think was on the same disc "Adagio for Strings" by Samuel Barber


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow, Cookie, you are so right. I love your idea! I shall proceed to go all Virgo, and proceed to plan the mother of all wakes. The Pisces part of me will be in charge of the entertainment. Among other things, I want belly dancers, if able, will dance too. Sort of Boho meets Celtic frenzy. What could go wrong? All my online friends are invited. Bring instruments if possible.


----------



## merlin (Apr 19, 2015)

.
Pachelbel's Canon in D Major is another beautiful piece of music I always link with the previous two, probably because again they were on the same disc.


----------



## Lon (Apr 19, 2015)

As they scatter my ashes onto San Francisco Bay I would love for them to play mostly instrumental  music, any thing by by Stan Getz, Dave Brubeck, Gerry Mulligan would be fine. A couple of pieces by Tom Jones vocal would be acceptable.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, Cookie, you are so right. I love your idea! I shall proceed to go all Virgo, and proceed to plan the mother of all wakes. The Pisces part of me will be in charge of the entertainment. Among other things, I want belly dancers, if able, will dance too. Sort of Boho meets Celtic frenzy. What could go wrong? All my online friends are invited. Bring instruments if possible.



It's a plan.....Looking forward..... what to wear, what to wear, .....LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2015)

Wear whatever reflects the real you, Cookie, I am anticipating something memorable, possibly hedonistic?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 19, 2015)

I thought mermaids were nude??


----------



## Shirley (Apr 19, 2015)

This for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2015)

Jim, while mermaids are shamelessly nekkid, my anticipatory comments were directed toward Cookie. I don't believe she and I are related, although one never knows. I do believe she is human, therefore interested in clothes. Out of respect for the occasion, I will cover up.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 19, 2015)

:hijacked:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2015)

merlin said:


> .
> Pachelbel's Canon in D Major is another beautiful piece of music I always link with the previous two, probably because again they were on the same disc.



One of my all time favourites that one Merlin..not sure I'd want it at my funeral, I wouldn't be able to hear it..


----------



## Josiah (Apr 19, 2015)

My body's after death disposition will probably involve a garbage pail. I've arranged with an organization which accepts donated bodies and distributes them for medical education of research purposes.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 19, 2015)

Josiah, bodies of people that donate for science are handled with respect. I have known several people who have done that. If you have relatives, your ashes will be returned to them.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2015)

To truly memorialize a person's life, their funeral or end of life celebration, should accurately reflect that individual's taste. There is no right or wrong way, hopefully just a goodbye or life celebration that works. Humans are diverse. I choose to celebrate my passing with the same zest and authenticity with which I attempt to live. I respect other's choices, but reserve the right to take the road less travelled. My First People's chants are as beautiful to me, as hymns are to another. Namaste, and Pax.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 19, 2015)

I had the privilege of choosing the entrance and recessional music for my uncle's funeral.
He loved symphonic music from the romantic period and had a wonderful collection.

I chose a gentle theme from Spartacus by Aram Khachaturian as people entered the church and Dvorak's New World Symphony (Largo) as they left.

For myself I would like a theme from Star Trek Voyager for the entrance and the triumphal march from the end of Star Wars IV for the recessional.
In between I will choose a couple of hymns/songs with a Celtic or Welsh tune - I'm favouring "Lord of the Dance" ATM. I would like a bit of toe tapping as people remember my life.

In the end, I'll probably leave it to my daughter and son to organise. They will do their best to honour me, and since I won't be paying any attention, they should be free to do it their way.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 20, 2015)

"We'll Meet Again" by Vera Lynn, who hasn't checked out yet!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> One of my all time favourites that one Merlin..not sure I'd want it at my funeral, I wouldn't be able to hear it..



One of mine as well.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 20, 2015)

Stayin' Alive by the Bee Gees..... It would at least give the congregation a laugh.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> AZ Jim will not have any service, off to the oven, then into the wind. Gone and quickly forgotten.



Gone?  Yes  Forgotten?  No way.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 20, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Gone?  Yes  Forgotten?  No way.



You're sweet but I am a realist.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 20, 2015)

We would remember you for ten minutes at the very least AZ


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2015)

No, Jim, we will never forget you...no matter how hard we try! Just kidding, couldn't help myself. Lol. nthego:


----------



## drifter (Apr 20, 2015)

There will be no music or Rites at my death. I'll go straight to the Crematory then into the stove.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2015)

My DH says he wants a bagpiper to play Lord Lovats Lament and Danny Boy.  And some catholic song at church.  Told him if he wants to and I snuff it first he can have a catholic funeral for me, but he says no, he'll have a Buddhist one for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

Annie, what constitutes a Buddhist funeral?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, what constitutes a Buddhist funeral?



I actually have no idea other than that you are cremated.  I've been to a few Buddhist graveyards so I guess the ashes go into the grave instead of the body as they have huge crematoriums.  Or those with fancy grave markers could be monks?

When we were planning to get married I was still interested in paganism and DH said if I wanted he could arrange for a pagan priest to perform the ceremony.  But I declined and we had a civil ceremony.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh, here we go.  A handy dandy guide to Buddhist funerals:

https://www.funeralwise.com/customs/buddhist/


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks, Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2015)

I like the idea of a Viking funeral.  Stick you in a boat, set it on fire and put it out to sea.  Of course, I'd want about 5 or 6 doctors to confirm I was dead first.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

I like the Viking funeral idea too Annie.


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 21, 2015)

*I am planning a going away party ever since I became born again.   So I began choosing songs for the occasion.  My granddaughter finally begrudgingly offered a song for my list. This is her offering:






This is one of my personal choices:





 *


----------



## Bee (Apr 21, 2015)

...........


----------

